

Barclays brings finger vein biometrics to Internet banking - smacktoward
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-09/05/barclays-finger-scanner

======
holri
did they read this? CCC Publish German Minister’s Fingerprint:

[http://www.wired.com/2008/03/hackers-
publish/](http://www.wired.com/2008/03/hackers-publish/)
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/03/30/german_interior_mini...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/03/30/german_interior_minister_fingerprint_appropriated/)

------
oliwarner
It's fun tech, but if it doesn't work in Linux, I'm not interested.

